# springhill sportsman club



## bigcountry55555 (Nov 29, 2008)

I just got in this club and was just wondering if anyone on the forum hunts in this club.


----------



## popmedic1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ive been looling at it online for several weeks and trying to make a decision. Let me know how it looks and seems. Thanks for any information. Thanks Leon.


----------



## bigcountry55555 (Nov 29, 2008)

From what i have seen it has great potential i am going back up there this week to check and see if i have any coming in and but out some game cams i will let you know what I see


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

A lot of deer and hogs, nice land nice club.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

This is my first year in the club. Have scouted out our plots.Very good deer sign, some hog.Placed game cameras this weekend. Lee King took us around, very helpful. Less than a 30 minute drive from our home in Milton. We'll see how we do.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Where's it located and how many acres and members does it have?


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

Location is chopped up between Milton and Munson on both sides of Munson highway. Includes areas of Cold Water Creek with access to the creek and larger sand bars. Includes a clay pit for members for target practice three miles up Springhill Road ftom Munson Hwy almost to Adventures Unlimited. 14,000 acres between 90 and 110 members. The club has had their lease from Champion since 1988.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

My bro in law has been there for 2 years now. Has cameras up and has tons of pics. Lots of hogs, and a good amount of deer where they are. This year he said he's got some pics of some nice bucks. Really likes the club and I've always heard good things myself.


----------



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)

I Just joined this year--I like having my own plots--I get to do what I want with them and see the results.

I will be planting Buck Forage Oats this weekend--then will be ready for bow season in OCT

I put out a game camera for the first time at one plot and got 128 pics in 4 days--all does over corn.Close to home and the price is right.


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

This sounds pretty good. Is this club still taking new members?


----------



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)

last I heard, they are still looking for new members

call Lee King: 623-4164

thanks

Jason Randell 232-9700


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks baycoastal. I'll make the call.


----------



## kadeinator1 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just joined yesterday! lee said I was the last one for this year.first time in a club but it looks very promis:letsdrinking!


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

i halve friends hunting it now and halve for years from wat i understand thers a lot of deer mostly doe and lots and lots and lots of nite hunting good luck hope ur on the north end not the south


----------



## bigcountry55555 (Nov 29, 2008)

finally got all my feeders up and it is looking good going to put a trail camera up this week and we will see what we have. Hope to get some good picks


----------

